# Cycling question



## tphill (Oct 21, 2012)

Hello all. I have a 38 gallon tank that I'm setting up to be a FOWLR. I have the water, substrate and 25 lbs. of dry rock in it. I also have a protein skimmer rated for up to 100 gallons and a power filter running to try and clear up the cloudiness, along with 2 200 gph powerheads. I'm ready to begin the cycling process and wanted to do a fish-less cycle. I've read you can add pure liquid ammonia, so I went to Walmart and purchased a bottle of Great Value Ammonia. The ingredients list says: Ammonium Hydroxide and Surfactant. Will this be safe? Also, how much should I put in, how often and all that? If it's not safe, can someone tell me what and where to buy an ammonia product that would be safe? Thanks.


----------



## AFishNamedCP (Oct 7, 2012)

Ace Hardware - Janitorial strength. It costs more and is a bigger jug than ones I found at walmart and the grocery store. I was going to get the walmart one myself, but opted for the ace because I know it didn't have surfactant in it. btw, I also bought one in the grocery store that had surfactant in it and it didn't foam up when shaken. I used only a little bit of it and my tank is ammonia cycling so it still worked. I look at that ace ammonia jug and I'm like when am I ever going to use all of this ammonia? I imagine sometime mixing it with water and spounging the bathroom with it until its gone. (or you could stop by my house at pick it up  . consider it an aquarium community jug  ! ). Fortunately, there are still ACE hardwares around our city so I could just walk right in and get right away versus online.

Also, is your aquarium cloudy already ? did you put fish food or something in it?


----------



## AFishNamedCP (Oct 7, 2012)

btw, if you do end up using the Ace 10% ammonia. For your size 38 gallon, You will use 1.4 ml to raise ammonia 1 ppm. I think the walmart is 10% too, so the measurement is the same. I faced the same decision as you and went ahead and got the Ace, and take back the other one for refund. I just did to be on the safe side.


----------



## tphill (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I'll go see if our Ace has that. My tank is a bit cloudy because I just put the gravel in it a couple hours ago.


----------



## tphill (Oct 21, 2012)

Also, is that 1.4ml a 1 time thing, or daily or how often? And do I just want to raise ammonia 1 ppm? Sorry for these type questions, it's been a while since I've had a saltwater aquarium and back then we all used Damsels to cycle.


----------



## AFishNamedCP (Oct 7, 2012)

The fishless cycle sticky thread in 'New to Freshwater hobby' has all the details. In short, raise the level ammonia to 4ppm and dose daily until you see nitrites. I've heard varying answers on whether to keep dosing the same amount daily or dose only the amount to raise it back to 4ppm but never go over. For a total of 4ppm from zero, you are looking at ~5.7 ml or ~ 1 1/8 tsp as a total amount. you can dose 1/2 tsp and test and repeat until you reach 4ppm. which will be 1 1/2 tsp using that method. The exact amount isn't extremely important but keeping to the schedule. I'd probably dose 1 and 1/4 tsp daily until I see nitrites.


----------



## tphill (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks for the response. I was able to get the Janitorial Strength from Ace. Will begin dosing tonight.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

.


----------



## tphill (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks for the info. The tank is currently brown. I can dose to 4 ppm and in 2 days it's back to 0. Nitrites take a couple more days to get down.
I set up a 10 gallon quarantine tank a couple weeks ago with 10 lbs of live rock and 10 pounds of live sand. I've had a clownfish in it for a week. Ammonia is at 0, nitrite is at 0, and nitrates are at 10. Guess I'll do a water change and wait till this weekend and maybe the 38 gallon will be ready for him.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

.


----------



## tphill (Oct 21, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Be careful Dosing, if done incorrectly, the cycle usually ends up being twice as long.


Btw, twice as long as what? I'll be starting my 75 gallon reef tank soon and would like a "better" alternative to this dosing. I really don't want to buy 150 lbs of live rock and 90 lbs of live sand. Thanks.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

.


----------

